# top shelf of refrigerator always wet



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

my fridge is only a few years old, but the top shelf is always soaked!! i dont have an icemaker and the freezer is running fine, so i dont know where the water's coming from and i dont know how to stop/fix it. any ideas?
thank you all


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like a bad or improperly seated door seal
is allowing air in and the moisture is condensing.
Also.the drain going down the back of the fridge could be clogged.


----------



## jeffroimms (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like youve got a blockage in the water recycling system in the device. Take out the shelves and GENTLY insert a paperclip in the holes where the water drains are


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Most non frost-free fridges still have a defrost system that collects the ice build-up that melts in the defrost cycle, flows into a catcher gutter just below the coolant plate, out the back in a plastic tube to a container that sits on the compressor

The compressor heat vapourises the water.

The plastic hoses and catcher get gummed up and need cleaning out, I use "curtain wire" (plastic covered) to clear the tube.

Otherwise the defrost water soaks the top shelf.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I go with the frost free drain hose is blocked as well, that happened to me recently. I cleaned the gunk out of the hose, and the water stopped draining all over the floor!


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

I am in agreement with most of the answers here. There is something clogging the drain tube. This happened to my Mother-in-laws refrigerator years back. It turned out to be a frozen pee had lodged itself in the drain tube.


----------

